# Weekly Competition 2021-02



## Mike Hughey (Jan 12, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *R' U F R U2 R' F U' F R' F
*2. *R F' R2 U2 F U' F' U2 F' U' R'
*3. *R' U' F U2 F R' U2 F R2 U' R2
*4. *R' U' R U R' F R' U' R U' F'
*5. *U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U R F' U2 R

*3x3x3
1. *D L2 D U' B2 R2 U' F L' F2 L2 R D' U' L2 R F' L2 R
*2. *U' R2 D2 U2 B U2 B2 F D2 U2 R' F' D2 F L' D' F' D2 U
*3. *U2 L F L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F D2 U L F' L2 U' L2
*4. *B2 D B2 R U2 L2 B2 F R2 B2 U' F R2 D U2 L' R2
*5. *B D2 F' R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' R U' B' F' L R U' B L' U2

*4x4x4
1. *F D' B R2 D2 U2 R2 B R2 F R' B2 D' B' U2 B R2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 L F' Uw2 R2 L2 F R' Fw2 Rw2 R U2 Uw' Fw2 B' Uw2 U2 L' Fw Rw' U Fw' U2 Fw'
*2. *R2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R' F U2 D B' D' B L U' F' R' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D L' B2 D' R' Uw2 R U L2 Fw' D Rw2 R2 F' Rw Uw' Rw R2 L2 Fw' B' D2
*3. *R' D2 B R2 B' R2 B' D2 B' R2 L' F L' B2 R F D U2 Fw2 D' Fw2 Uw2 B2 L2 U Fw2 F2 L' Uw2 B2 L' Fw' D2 B2 R2 F2 Rw' Fw' Rw Fw F2 Uw Rw U2
*4. *F' L F2 U2 R' L' F2 L B2 F2 U' L' D' R F D' R2 L' F' Rw2 Uw2 D Fw2 B2 Rw2 R U B2 L R2 Fw2 Rw2 F' U2 Fw' L R2 Uw' L2 Fw' F L R' U'
*5. *F' D' R' B F L' F D F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U B2 L2 D2 R' Rw2 Uw2 B2 U B U2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' Rw D R' Uw2 L Fw' Rw' Uw Fw2 D' Rw L2

*5x5x5
1. *Lw' B' Fw' U' Bw2 B' Fw' U2 L2 D' F' U' R2 Dw' F2 Fw' R2 Dw2 L U2 Rw' Uw' R2 D Bw' U L' Uw' Lw' Fw' Bw' B2 Rw2 Bw B' R D' Uw Lw' Fw2 Lw R' Dw' B2 Rw Uw2 Dw L' B U L Fw Lw' Fw2 R' Dw Rw2 Dw Fw2 Uw
*2. *Uw Fw2 Lw Bw2 Rw' B U' F' Uw' D Rw Bw2 Lw Uw' Rw Lw Uw' F' Fw' D' R2 B' Uw2 Rw' R' B' L Lw2 F B Bw2 U' Fw' Rw L' Lw2 Uw' U2 B' Dw B Fw Bw' Lw' Uw' Rw2 D U2 Dw' R' F' B2 Fw' Lw2 Fw F L2 Fw2 Rw2 D
*3. *Fw2 Lw Fw Bw' R2 Rw2 F D Lw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw' D B' F2 D' Rw2 Lw Dw U' Bw R L' F R Bw R F U2 D R Fw Uw2 Rw2 Uw L Rw Uw2 F R' Bw' Fw' U' L2 Rw' Lw' Dw2 B Rw L2 D Bw' U' Uw R' Bw R U' Fw2 Lw'
*4. *Dw' Fw2 D' Dw L Rw Fw' L' Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 Uw L Rw2 U2 Uw2 D' Lw Fw2 D R2 B Rw Bw Rw2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw Rw' Uw' R L2 Bw2 U2 Bw R2 D F Uw2 Bw Fw2 U B Rw2 Uw2 Lw' Dw2 U2 L' U' Uw2 R2 Uw' Bw' B2 F2 Uw2 U' L Uw2
*5. *U2 L Uw Lw' Dw' Rw' Lw' U2 B2 Rw F U Bw2 L2 U2 Bw' F2 D Bw Dw2 Lw Uw2 F' B2 U' R L' U' Fw' Dw R Fw' Uw2 F U Lw2 L Uw Fw2 Rw' Dw Bw2 Rw2 Uw' U' F2 Bw2 U R' Lw2 Rw Uw2 Rw2 R2 D2 Dw2 U2 Bw' B' Uw2

*6x6x6
1. *3Fw' B2 U' Lw2 3Uw2 F' L' 3Uw2 3Rw' Lw' Rw' 3Uw Lw 3Uw2 Bw Fw' B' Dw' U 3Fw2 F' Rw L Dw2 B 3Rw2 3Fw2 R2 L' Bw' Lw U Rw' 3Fw U 3Rw U R Uw' Lw L2 Uw' 3Fw2 B' 3Uw2 Bw2 3Rw' Fw Bw F' Lw2 3Uw 3Rw Fw2 R2 Bw2 Rw2 L 3Uw F' 3Uw F' Rw 3Fw' Lw2 D2 L D' R2 3Fw' F2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw' U' D' 3Rw Bw' B' D2
*2. *U' Lw2 D' F D B Dw' D' Uw2 F 3Fw B U2 L Dw2 3Uw' Lw 3Rw Rw L B' R' D 3Rw' Uw2 F' Fw2 3Fw Dw Rw2 Fw' Lw 3Rw2 Rw' U2 Dw2 L Bw' Dw2 D 3Rw Rw2 Fw F 3Fw U Fw2 Rw2 3Rw2 D R Bw' 3Rw2 Bw2 3Fw F' 3Rw B' Uw Lw U' D2 F Rw Uw B' Dw Uw2 F Rw2 F2 B2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 Bw' 3Fw' L 3Rw' Fw'
*3. *U' D' L2 Bw2 L2 B' Rw' Fw Bw' Lw2 3Rw R2 Uw2 Lw U2 B U' Bw2 L U 3Rw Uw 3Rw Rw2 3Fw Lw' 3Rw Fw2 U' 3Fw' D' L' Bw' R 3Uw2 3Fw' B F2 U' 3Rw' L F D2 L' 3Fw2 Uw2 F L2 Bw Lw U' Rw' Lw2 Fw Dw' Bw' L 3Rw B' Fw2 3Rw 3Fw2 B2 D2 3Fw' L B' D2 R' D 3Fw2 3Uw 3Fw2 3Rw2 Rw2 Uw' L' F' 3Rw R
*4. *3Fw 3Uw F' Fw' L2 Bw2 R2 Rw' 3Uw R2 Lw' F' 3Uw2 U Rw' Lw 3Rw' U Rw' Uw' 3Fw2 Lw R Fw' 3Fw Dw2 Bw' Lw' B2 R' L U' Bw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 Bw' Rw 3Fw' Fw B Lw2 D' F' 3Uw2 F Dw2 Fw' F' 3Rw Fw' L' 3Rw 3Uw2 Bw 3Rw' D2 L' 3Fw' L2 Rw2 3Uw' L2 Uw2 D2 Dw2 L2 Rw2 U' Bw2 Dw' D2 Lw' D L2 Bw' F Fw' 3Rw B' Uw2
*5. *U L R F2 Rw Bw' U' Uw L F2 Bw' 3Fw' Uw' 3Uw2 Rw Dw2 D F Uw2 Fw2 U Dw Rw' R2 B' Dw' 3Rw Lw Dw D' B2 Rw' R F' Dw2 Fw' D U2 Fw D U Bw Fw' 3Fw' Rw2 3Uw U B2 D2 Fw2 Lw2 U L2 U' B Lw B Fw' R2 3Fw' R' Bw2 Lw Bw 3Rw Bw2 B2 Uw2 U' D Rw F D2 Fw2 Bw R' Fw L2 Rw' R

*7x7x7
1. *L' D Fw 3Bw2 B2 R2 3Bw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Uw B2 3Uw Fw2 L2 3Bw' R Lw' Rw2 3Fw2 3Lw2 Uw2 R2 F2 3Dw L2 3Bw2 F' B' Rw' B 3Dw' 3Lw Dw B2 F Bw2 Fw' L' 3Fw2 3Rw F' 3Lw Dw F2 U2 B 3Bw' F' Uw' Lw2 Uw' Dw Fw' U R' Uw' 3Dw U Bw2 L' Dw2 Fw 3Fw B U' Fw Rw' Fw2 3Rw2 Dw2 Bw' 3Lw 3Rw2 3Bw 3Dw' 3Rw2 U' Bw2 3Lw D Bw2 3Rw 3Uw' F' 3Lw2 3Fw' R 3Rw 3Bw2 Dw' Fw2 3Dw L' Uw F2 B2 Dw' 3Dw2 Fw Bw'
*2. *Bw2 U2 3Lw' 3Uw' B2 Dw B U' 3Bw' B' 3Uw' L' F2 R L 3Rw2 D 3Bw2 R2 U Lw' F' Bw' 3Uw2 U2 3Dw2 Rw2 Lw D2 3Dw2 U B2 3Lw' Rw Lw' Fw R' 3Bw2 U2 F Lw2 3Bw2 3Lw' B2 3Lw' Lw2 F2 Uw2 F' Fw' Lw 3Bw2 L' U2 3Bw Fw 3Dw R 3Uw2 B' 3Uw2 Rw Lw 3Lw2 L' Dw Bw' Uw2 F2 3Bw' B2 D 3Dw' 3Rw 3Uw2 3Lw' 3Bw L 3Lw2 U2 Lw' D2 U 3Uw F 3Uw2 U' D2 L B' Dw' R2 Lw2 U2 3Uw2 B Bw2 L' 3Uw 3Fw'
*3. *D' 3Rw2 3Dw' 3Uw' R 3Fw2 3Uw Fw' 3Uw2 Fw F2 D2 B' Bw Uw' L Uw 3Fw2 Bw2 Uw 3Rw2 Lw2 Fw2 3Uw Fw Rw 3Lw2 Lw U' 3Lw' B Rw' B2 3Lw Dw' B' R2 U 3Lw2 L2 3Uw2 R 3Rw2 3Dw' R' Dw2 3Lw2 D2 3Dw' 3Rw L' B' U 3Dw Bw' 3Dw 3Lw' Rw' B R 3Bw' Bw' Uw' F2 3Lw 3Dw2 D 3Rw 3Fw2 Lw Dw' 3Bw2 L 3Bw' Fw U2 3Uw B' U2 3Rw' 3Lw' 3Uw Dw' 3Bw Uw2 3Fw 3Uw' D' L B' U' 3Fw' L2 3Dw 3Fw2 Bw' Fw2 Lw2 3Uw' L
*4. *Uw2 F2 Fw' Lw 3Fw 3Lw' D' B 3Bw' Uw2 B' R' 3Rw Bw' L2 3Lw Lw Fw' U' Uw' F2 Fw Lw F' Uw Fw2 3Dw' D Lw2 B 3Rw' Dw 3Rw' Bw2 U2 B2 3Lw2 3Rw 3Fw2 Dw' 3Bw' D2 3Fw D Rw F' Uw' 3Dw2 Bw' 3Fw Fw Dw' D Lw 3Uw' 3Rw2 F 3Fw' 3Lw' Dw F2 3Bw2 3Rw Fw' 3Lw 3Fw2 Bw' B' 3Uw F2 Dw' Uw Rw' Dw2 B' Bw2 Fw 3Bw R2 3Bw2 L 3Rw' F2 B 3Fw 3Bw' D' 3Uw Rw' D2 3Fw2 R' Rw Uw' Lw Fw2 Bw Dw' Uw' Bw'
*5. *3Fw2 3Rw2 R D' Lw2 Rw' U2 Rw' 3Uw Bw' 3Fw2 3Bw2 3Dw2 Lw' Dw' Lw' Uw2 D2 L 3Fw 3Uw' U2 3Bw2 R2 F 3Dw R' 3Uw D2 Bw' 3Fw 3Bw2 Fw2 Uw Bw' 3Bw' U B2 Dw2 3Lw D2 Dw2 3Bw' U2 F D' R' F2 U 3Fw' F' B' Dw 3Fw Dw' R' Bw2 Lw2 Fw' U2 Rw' Lw2 3Dw L' Uw Fw R' 3Fw' 3Rw2 U' 3Lw2 Fw2 L' 3Uw2 3Dw F' D F2 3Lw2 D' F 3Bw 3Dw2 3Fw Rw' 3Rw R 3Dw Uw2 3Uw2 3Rw' Dw2 3Uw 3Fw Bw' R2 U' D2 3Rw Uw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U2 R F U2 R U R' U' F U2 R
*2. *R' F' R U F R2 U2 F' R' U2 R'
*3. *R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 F U F U2 F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F' B' U D B R L2 U' L2 B' R2 U2 R2 L D2 F2 R2 L2 D' Rw'
*2. *F2 R' U' F2 R' D' B' U L' B' U2 D2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 U' F' Rw2 Uw'
*3. *F U L D2 U2 B' F' U2 R2 B L2 U L D L' D B2 R' U' Fw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *L2 F' R2 B' F L2 D2 F' D2 U B R2 U' D' L' U B U R' F Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 F' R Uw2 F' R' Uw2 R2 Uw2 B Uw' Fw2 U B Uw' Fw' Rw' Fw D2 U2 L' Fw z' y
*2. *U' L D2 B L2 F2 U B U' R' U2 B2 D2 R' U2 L' D2 R2 U Fw2 Uw2 B R2 U2 F2 D Rw2 D' F D' Rw L B' D2 F' Rw2 F2 L' Fw D2 Rw U Fw2 B2 z y'
*3. *F' D' L2 D2 L2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 B' U2 B D R' D' F R' F R2 Rw2 F Rw2 D2 L' F Rw2 Fw2 L F2 L2 B D2 Uw U F' Uw' D' L Rw Uw2 Fw' Uw U2 Rw2 D2 x2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Uw Lw' U Bw L U Bw' Uw2 U R' U F2 Fw2 D' U Bw' U Lw R Fw' Dw2 R2 Fw' Bw' U D2 Rw' B' Bw D2 Rw R2 D Rw' Fw2 U2 Dw2 L R Dw' Fw' Rw2 D L Bw' Lw' B2 F' Bw L' F' U2 Uw' R Fw Lw' L' R U2 R2 3Rw2 3Uw'
*2. *U2 Bw Lw D' Lw Uw' R Lw D U2 Fw Lw2 L D' L2 Uw' Dw' Fw2 Bw Lw2 Uw' D Lw2 Uw Rw' R2 U Rw2 Uw2 Rw' U2 Rw2 Uw L Rw' R Fw' U' R2 Uw2 R2 B F' Bw' D2 Lw' U2 Lw B Dw2 R2 L' Lw2 Uw' F2 R Fw' U2 Dw' Lw 3Fw'
*3. *U Dw Bw2 Lw2 Dw R Uw Bw R2 Fw' Dw B' D2 F Fw2 B2 D Dw B2 Lw2 U R' Bw B2 D2 Uw' L2 Bw2 Dw B' L2 Dw2 U' D2 Lw2 B' F' Bw' Uw' R D' L R B' F2 D' Rw' U2 Uw' L R' Lw2 Uw U' Fw' L2 Fw2 D Lw Rw2 3Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3Fw2 Rw Uw Dw R' 3Uw Uw 3Rw Rw2 Fw2 3Uw F2 3Uw2 D' B2 Bw D' L Rw' B2 R2 Lw 3Rw2 Bw' D' 3Fw' Rw' R' F U2 D2 Dw' Fw 3Uw L D2 Fw2 R' Bw2 3Uw' R' 3Fw2 3Uw2 U2 Rw Lw2 D' Dw2 L2 B' R' 3Fw Fw2 Uw2 3Uw F2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' U' Bw2 3Fw' 3Rw' Uw 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw' U2 Bw F2 U B 3Fw Dw2 U' 3Uw D2 F2 3Rw' x y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *U 3Uw' 3Rw' U2 D' 3Lw Dw2 3Fw2 Dw' B2 L2 Fw' 3Uw' B' L 3Bw' Fw' 3Fw R2 3Dw' D2 3Uw' R2 Dw2 Rw Dw2 3Bw' Dw2 Lw F Lw Uw F' 3Fw2 Rw2 L' Fw' 3Uw' L' 3Rw B' 3Bw Fw' Lw2 U' 3Bw2 3Dw R' 3Fw' Lw' Dw2 3Uw 3Dw2 R' F' Rw F' 3Dw2 R2 3Fw2 3Bw' 3Lw U 3Lw' F 3Dw' 3Bw 3Uw2 3Dw' Rw Dw2 Fw R U D 3Uw2 3Rw 3Fw' F 3Dw2 B' R2 3Dw2 B' 3Fw 3Lw2 F' 3Fw' 3Uw2 U' L' 3Dw' R' D' L Uw F' 3Lw 3Rw2 B' x2 y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *F2 L2 D F2 D R2 U2 R2 L B2 F' U F2 U2 R D F2 L2 U' Fw Uw'
*2. *D U2 F' U2 L2 B2 U2 F' L2 D B' D2 B2 R' F U' F' L' F Rw Uw2
*3. *D F2 U2 R2 B D2 U2 B U2 L R' B U' F D B2 U' L B Rw2 Uw
*4. *U B2 D2 B D R' D2 F' R2 D R' F2 L' B2 D2 L' F2 U' Rw Uw
*5. *R2 D R2 F D' F' U B2 R' L2 B2 D R2 F2 U2 D B2 D2 B' Rw' Uw2
*6. *F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D' U' R' B R B L D B U' L U2 Rw' Uw2
*7. *F R2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 D R B' D' U' B' R2 D2 B' F L' Fw
*8. *D B' R' L B D' F2 D' L' B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L' F' D' Fw'
*9. *L2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 L' D' B' D B2 L U' L' R2 Uw
*10. *F L' B' R' F2 U L' U D R F2 L2 F L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 Uw
*11. *D2 F U' R' L2 F D2 F' D2 F R2 U2 D' F R B2 L2 B U Fw' Uw2
*12. *D L U2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 D2 B2 R F' R' D' L' F R2 D Fw' Uw'
*13. *D R2 F U' R B' D F R2 B2 L2 F B2 L2 B' D2 U' L B2 Uw'
*14. *R U2 L D2 L B2 D2 B2 D' R2 D L' F U2 F' L2 D B2 Uw
*15. *F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 R D2 R2 F L B' L' F2 U L' Fw' Uw
*16. *L B U F2 U' R U L2 D L2 U R2 D2 B2 U2 L F2 D' Rw' Uw2
*17. *L' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 F R2 B' U' B U' B L2 R U R' Uw'
*18. *F' R F D L2 R2 D' L2 B2 U L2 U' L2 F R' U' F' D F D Fw Uw2
*19. *B U' R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U' B' U' B' L' R D' F R2 U Rw
*20. *R2 B2 D2 R' F' U2 B' L2 U' R L2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 L Uw
*21. *L' D2 R2 U2 F' U R U2 B R' F' D2 L2 B D2 F' D2 F' Uw'
*22. *L' D' B D B' U' R' L' F2 U R2 B' U2 B U2 D2 F' U Rw' Uw2
*23. *R' B2 L U' F2 D' F2 U' R2 L' F' L D L R2 U' R F' Rw' Uw
*24. *D' L' U2 F B' R' D2 R' L B' U R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U F Rw' Uw'
*25. *L2 F2 B2 R' U' D' R' L' F' L2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 B L D' B' Rw2 Uw'
*26. *R B' D2 F U' D' R' F U D R L U2 F2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 Uw
*27. *L2 B' D L2 D' B2 U L2 U B2 U B' D' R' F R' D2 L2 R Uw2
*28. *L' B' R2 U' D' F2 B' R2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 R' B' U2 F' Rw' Uw
*29. *B2 L2 U R2 D2 F2 D' L B' U' L2 D B U2 R2 F L2 D
*30. *D' L U D2 F D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F D2 F L' R' B D U2 F2 Uw
*31. *U F2 R2 U' F2 D' U' B D L2 D' B' F' R' B2 L B' L B2 Rw
*32. *R L' B' D L' U' D2 L' F2 U D' B2 R2 U2 D L2 F D Rw Uw2
*33. *L D2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 R2 B L2 R' U' B' L R' B D F
*34. *B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R D2 U2 B' L D' F' D F2 R2 D2 R U2 Rw Uw'
*35. *L2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 U B' L' R2 F U F' D2 R F' L U Fw'
*36. *F2 L2 B D' F2 R F U B F2 R2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 B2 D' Rw2 Uw
*37. *B2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 U B D' B' L' R U2 L' B L' F2 Uw
*38. *B' L2 D' B L2 D2 F2 L B2 D2 F2 D2 B' R F U R2 F' L Fw Uw2
*39. *D R2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 R' F D' L R F D' F2 D Rw Uw'
*40. *D' B R2 D R2 D2 R' L' D F U' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 Rw Uw2
*41. *B2 U' F L2 U R' U2 D' L U2 B U F2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 D Rw' Uw2
*42. *D2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D' R2 U F2 R' B' L' F2 D' B2 L B2 F2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*43. *F' B' L' B' U' R' L' D2 B D' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 B2 D2 F' D2 Rw2 Uw'
*44. *R F' L2 B R2 F' R2 B2 U2 L2 D' L' R' U' R2 U F' D2 B' D2 Rw
*45. *D2 L F B R' B' D U2 F B' U2 L2 B U2 L D F R' Fw Uw'
*46. *D' B L2 B2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 R F' L2 D2 R2 D2 U B' F' Uw'
*47. *D L2 F D R2 F2 D' U F2 L2 R' F2 L' U' L' F' R2 B U' Rw' Uw
*48. *U' D F D L2 F' R' U' F' B' R2 B2 U2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' B' Rw Uw
*49. *R F2 U F' B U' F2 B R B L2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 D R2 D Rw2 Uw'
*50. *U B2 D' U B2 D' R' D2 U R2 B D2 R' U L' B' D F Rw' Uw2
*51. *F2 L R U2 R' B2 R' D2 U2 R' D2 F' L2 R' F D B F L' U' Rw Uw2
*52. *L D L2 B' L2 R2 B' F2 R2 F' R U' F L2 B2 R' F' R F Rw
*53. *D2 R U L2 F' B2 L' B R' L' F2 U2 R U2 D2 R' F2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*54. *F' L' U2 D' F' D F2 U2 F R U2 B2 R2 L B2 L' D2 B2 U Fw
*55. *F2 L2 D F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 R2 L' F D F2 L F' R2 B U L
*56. *R' F' U2 B U2 B D2 F R2 D2 R D' U2 L2 R' D' B' U2 B Uw
*57. *R' F' D R2 F' R' B L2 F U' F' B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 Rw' Uw'
*58. *U2 B' D2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 B' L D' R B2 F R2 U' Rw Uw2
*59. *F2 R U2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 F' U2 D L' D2 B' U B2 F U F' Rw2
*60. *U2 R2 D' F2 R L2 U2 D L F D2 B2 D2 L2 F' B2 D2 F R2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*61. *U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 F R U' B' D2 L F' R B D U' Fw' Uw'
*62. *L2 F L2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 L2 U R2 B2 R B' F' D R U B2 R' Fw Uw
*63. *F' R2 U' B2 D2 R2 U L2 R D2 B U2 B L' D2 L B' L' U2 Fw'
*64. *U2 D2 L' F2 D B2 D' U2 F' B U2 F D2 R2 D2 B' U2 R D' Fw'
*65. *L' B2 U2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 F' R' D' B' R F' L2 R' U L' B2 Uw2
*66. *B U2 L B' L' D' F R2 B' D' L F2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 Rw Uw
*67. *D U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' R' U' L' F D' L' D R F U2 B Rw
*68. *R U2 R B' D R L' U2 L F L2 U B2 U' D' L2 U2 R2
*69. *R D2 R2 L' B L2 F R' U2 R2 F L2 B2 R2 F' R2 D L U' Rw' Uw2
*70. *D' F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' R2 L' U2 B' U L2 F2 D' B D' R U Rw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B R2 F' R U' L2 R' B2 D U L2 F' U2
*2. *U' L' R2 D2 L' D2 U2 R B2 U' L D' L R' F L2 R F R2
*3. *B2 L' F R2 B' L' B' U' R' L' D2 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 F2 R2 L2
*4. *U B' L2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 B D2 R B' R2 B F D F'
*5. *L R2 U2 F D2 B U2 B D2 U2 R' D U2 B D L U2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F U' R' D2 L2 F' L2 F2 R2 B F' L2 R U' F L' B2 R' U'
*2. *F' U L2 U' L2 U R2 D2 R2 F' D' U B2 F2 R' U' L' D
*3. *F D' F U' R' B2 R' B' R2 D F2 B2 L2 F2 B2 U F D'
*4. *R2 D' R U' F L' D2 L U B' D2 F R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B R' U'
*5. *L' U' F R' B' R2 D' R2 L' F R' L2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 R D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F' U2 F2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 B' R U' R2 F' L' B D U F' L
*2. *F' R B2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 D B2 R B2 L2 D' B U F D
*3. *R D R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 F' U2 B' D2 R' B' U L' D' U B'
*4. *L2 F2 L2 R2 F' R2 U2 L2 F R2 F U' L2 D B' L2 R D R
*5. *U' D' R' B2 D2 F' U' D B D' B U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B D2 L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F D L2 D F2 U' F2 U B2 L2 U B' L2 F2 L' F' L2 R' B2 D F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 L2 R D2 F2 L' F2 R' F2 B U' B F D2 L' D' F' L D' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L' B F2 R2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 F' L B2 F2 L U R2 F' D' U' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R' U' F' U2 R2 F' R' U R' F' R
*3. *U' L2 F U' D2 B R2 B2 R' D' B2 U' F2 D B2 D L2 B' R
*4. *U' F2 L2 D L2 D R F' R' U2 B2 L B2 L' D2 L' B2 R' Rw2 Uw2 B D' U2 Rw2 D' F2 U Rw2 B' F Uw2 F Rw Uw2 L U' Fw' D2 Rw F2 D2 Fw2 Uw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R U' R2 U' F U' R2 U' F2 R2 U'
*3. *F2 D2 F' R D2 L R2 D2 L' U2 B2 D L R D L' U' B' L'
*4. *U F' R F2 D2 U F' U R2 U F2 D' L2 D' B2 D' B' U2 B2 Fw2 D L2 U2 Rw2 B U' Fw2 U B2 Uw2 Rw' U Rw2 Uw2 L F' Fw L Uw' Fw2 B Rw' B
*5. *Bw L2 Dw2 Uw' F2 D Bw' L Bw' Lw' Dw F' Uw2 Fw2 B' Lw B Rw' Bw B2 Lw2 D Rw2 R2 Bw2 D' B Lw2 B2 Fw Bw2 Uw2 R U Dw R2 F2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 U Uw2 L Uw2 U' Fw Bw Uw' B2 D2 Bw Dw Fw L' Rw2 Uw' Bw Lw' Uw2 D

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U2 R U' R F' U' R2 F R U R'
*3. *R' B L2 D' R2 F' U2 R2 U2 B' L2 B2 D U F2 D2 R' F' L
*4. *R' U2 R U' L D' F R2 B' F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R' U2 F2 R' B2 U' Rw2 F2 D' Rw2 R Fw2 U F2 D R' D' U F' Rw2 L Fw' L2 Fw2 D' Uw Fw B' U' L' Fw2
*5. *D Dw2 R B' Bw2 F' Rw2 Lw2 D' Fw' Bw D Bw2 B2 L' R Uw' L' U2 Rw' Bw2 Rw' L Uw2 Fw' Bw B L' Uw2 Lw2 D2 L2 U' Lw2 Dw2 B' R2 Dw' Lw2 U' B2 D2 Fw' Dw' R2 F' U B Bw D2 L2 R2 F Bw L U2 D R2 Lw B2
*6. *Bw2 B2 L Rw' Bw Rw F2 Rw' 3Uw2 Bw' R2 3Uw' 3Rw2 B Lw2 Bw2 3Fw' D2 L' Lw 3Fw' 3Rw L2 Dw' 3Rw2 Dw2 3Rw Uw2 Fw' U Uw2 B2 L2 Bw2 3Fw F 3Uw' F' Bw' B' R L Bw Rw' Fw B2 U F' B' Uw2 L' 3Rw R' 3Uw2 D2 F Fw Rw2 Fw2 L 3Fw2 3Rw' Bw' D' R' 3Fw2 Fw' L 3Rw' Rw Dw 3Rw2 Uw' Rw' B2 U Dw L Rw D'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R U2 R' U2 R' U' F U2 F' U F'
*3. *R2 U2 B F2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B' D2 U' L' D R2 U2
*4. *B D' R' B R2 U2 B' R2 D2 B R2 F2 D' B' D2 F L D2 R2 D Uw2 F Rw2 R2 B R' Fw2 B R B Rw2 D2 Uw U' Fw2 F2 R2 B Rw' Fw U' R' B' Uw2 D2
*5. *Bw Uw R2 D Fw2 Lw' Fw D2 Lw' Rw' F2 Uw Dw Bw' Lw L Uw2 R' Uw' L F2 Bw U' R' Dw' D' Rw' Dw R D U2 B Lw' Dw R L B' D L2 Bw2 F' L Lw Rw R' Fw' Dw Rw Uw' B2 Bw' Uw' Lw F' L2 F' D2 U2 R D'
*6. *Dw2 Bw2 3Uw Fw2 D' Lw R2 U' B D B' 3Uw' Dw Uw R2 Rw2 Fw' B D Lw Fw U' R Bw' B' 3Fw Uw 3Fw2 R' Fw2 Rw2 Lw2 Uw Rw 3Uw B L2 U' Fw 3Rw2 B 3Uw 3Rw2 R Lw' Dw' Rw2 U2 F' Rw' 3Fw R2 L2 3Uw B' F Bw2 3Uw2 R D' Lw2 B Rw2 Uw' B2 Fw' R2 B' F' Bw' L' B' Rw B2 3Uw2 Lw R2 Dw2 Rw' 3Uw
*7. *L' 3Dw L' Dw 3Dw2 B' D L D' 3Rw Rw2 Bw Dw 3Lw2 3Dw2 Dw' 3Lw' Fw Bw Rw' 3Fw2 3Uw Uw2 B2 D2 3Dw2 Lw' Bw2 Rw 3Lw' F2 L' 3Lw2 D Fw 3Lw 3Bw' Uw2 3Lw2 3Fw2 3Rw Rw' 3Lw2 Bw' 3Dw' R2 3Bw D 3Lw Bw 3Bw2 D 3Fw Dw' 3Lw' Bw 3Dw R' 3Lw2 3Bw Bw2 F2 Fw L Uw2 3Bw2 Uw 3Fw2 3Uw' R' F2 Uw' B' 3Fw L2 3Bw2 Uw' D' Dw Fw' Uw2 3Fw' L' 3Lw' 3Rw2 B' Dw B2 Dw' B2 3Uw B F 3Lw' 3Bw' 3Dw2 F2 3Rw 3Fw2 D'

*Clock
1. *UR4+ DR5- DL0+ UL4- U3- R6+ D1- L1- ALL5+ y2 U0+ R5- D4+ L1+ ALL5+ UR DR
*2. *UR4- DR5- DL3- UL4+ U1- R1- D5+ L5- ALL3+ y2 U2+ R5+ D5+ L5- ALL2+ UL
*3. *UR1- DR2- DL0+ UL2- U4- R5- D1+ L3- ALL3- y2 U2- R6+ D2- L5- ALL2+ DR UL
*4. *UR6+ DR3- DL0+ UL3+ U1- R5- D3+ L4+ ALL5- y2 U1- R6+ D3+ L2+ ALL6+ DR UL
*5. *UR0+ DR5+ DL3+ UL2- U2- R5+ D1+ L4- ALL4+ y2 U1+ R5- D4+ L2- ALL5- UR DR DL UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *L R L' B U B' R B L R L' u r b
*2. *U B L' B U' B' U' B R' U' B u l' r' b
*3. *U' B' R' U B R U' B' L U' R' u l b
*4. *R' B L' R B R' U R B' U' B l r
*5. *R B' U' B' L R L' R' L' U B' l' r b'

*Square-1
1. *(1,0) / (6,-3) / (5,-4) / (-3,0) / (-2,-5) / (3,0) / (0,-1) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (3,-2) / (-3,0)
*2. *(0,-1) / (-5,1) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (5,-1) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (4,-4) / (-1,-2) / (6,0)
*3. *(-2,0) / (6,3) / (5,-4) / (0,-3) / (4,-5) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (-1,-2) / (0,-4) / (6,-4) / (0,-5) /
*4. *(-3,5) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (-3,0) / (5,-2) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,-1) / (-2,0) / (0,-2) /
*5. *(-3,5) / (-5,4) / (5,-1) / (4,-5) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (5,-3) / (0,-4) / (-4,0) / (5,0) / (-2,-2) /

*Skewb
1. *L B U' B' U R L' U' R B L'
*2. *R B R B' L B' L' B' L U' B
*3. *B L B' U B U' R U R L' U'
*4. *U L B R' U L U B' R' B' L'
*5. *U L R' U' R' B R B R L' R'

*KiloMinx
1. *L2' flip BL2' BR U2 F' U BR' flip F2' BL U2 BL' U L2' F2 U2 F U R2 F2' R' U' F' R2' F
*2. *F2 flip U R2 BR2 U R' L' F2' BL' flip U R2' U R2' BL L2 BR2' U' BL2 F' U2' R' U' F' R2 U2 F R F U
*3. *U R2 BL2 L2 BR2 U2 BL' L' flip BL2' BR2' BL' L2' U' F2' R BR2' R F2 U2' F R' F2' U' F R2 F'
*4. *U BR2 U' BR' U2' BL U flip F2 BR U' BL2 L2 BR R2' F R2 F' U2' R F R' F' R2' F
*5. *R flip F' BR R2 BR2 R BL2 BR flip U R U F2' L2' BL2 U2' BR R' F2' U' F2' U2 R F' U2' F' U' R U

*Mini Guildford
2. *U2 R U2 R' U R2 F' R2 F' R' U'
*3. *U' F' U R2 F B D' F' L' F2 U2 R' F2 L2 D2 B2 L' U2 F2
*4. *F L' F2 D2 R F2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 R' F' R D2 R D F2 U2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 D' L Fw2 Rw2 R U R2 D' L F2 Rw2 U2 Fw' D2 Fw L' Fw' F' Rw D2 Rw2 F' U'
*5. *D R' Bw L B' R2 L' Dw Fw Bw F Rw D Bw' Lw Rw2 Bw' F2 Rw L2 D' B Bw D R' D' L2 Uw F Bw2 D' Fw' D' Uw R' Lw Fw' F' Uw2 L' Uw D2 Bw' Lw U2 Bw' Rw' F' B' U D Bw' U2 F' Dw2 L' Uw2 Lw' U B
*OH. *U D2 R2 B U' F' L2 B2 R' F' L2 U2 D2 F' B2 R2 U' B'
*Clock. *UR0+ DR4- DL4+ UL4- U4+ R0+ D2- L3+ ALL1- y2 U1+ R5- D0+ L3+ ALL3+ UR
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *B' U B R' L' U B' L R B L u' l'
*Square-1. *(1,0) / (5,2) / (3,3) / (-2,-5) / (3,0) / (-3,-4) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (4,-2) / (6,-1) /
*Skewb. *U L U' L' U L B R' B' R' U

*Redi Cube
1. *l' L' f r' R F f' l r F L B' R' B' R F
*2. *L' B' b' r f' l' r' f' B' L R B' F L' F L' R
*3. *f' l' r b' l' f' l' L' F' R' B' L' F' L' B' L
*4. *F b r R F L l' r f L' R B' F' L B' R' B' L'
*5. *l r b f' l' b' l' b r' B L' B' R' B' F R

*Master Pyraminx
1. *Uw' B Rw' Uw L Bw U B' Uw R' Lw Rw' Lw Rw' Lw Rw' Bw' Lw Bw' l'
*2. *Lw Uw' U Rw Bw L' Bw' L' R' B Rw Bw Rw' Bw Rw' Uw' u' l'
*3. *Lw Rw U' Bw U' L' Rw' U R Rw' Bw' Lw Uw' Lw Rw' Uw Rw l'
*4. *Lw R' Uw Rw' Uw' R Bw' U Bw' L' B Rw Lw Rw' Lw' Rw' Bw' Rw u r' b'
*5. *Lw L' Bw' Rw' U' B Uw' L Rw R B' Lw Bw' Uw' Lw Rw Bw Rw u'

*15 Puzzle
1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R D2 L U L U2 R D R D2 R U L D L U L U R2 D L2 U R U L D R3 D2 L3 U2 R2 U R D2 L2 U2 R D L D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 U L2 D R2 D L D R U L D L U R D R U L U2 L2 D2 R2 U R U L D L2 U R D3 L U2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R3 U L3 U R2 D L D L U R U2 R D R U L D3 L U3 R D R U L D3 L U2 L U R2 D L2 D2 R U R
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 U L D L U R D2 R U2 L U L D2 R3 D L2 U2 R U R D2 L U2 R D L3 D2 R U2
*5. * D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 D2 L U R U2 L D2 R U2 L D L2 U R2 D2 L D R2 U L D L U2 L D R U R D L2 U2 R2 D

*Speed Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F D F2 U2 L2 U R2 D' B U F2 L' U' L' B2 U' R2 F D' B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 D2 B U' L F L D' B' U B D R' D' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 B U2 L' B R2 F' D2 F2 R2 B D F2 U' L R D' B F' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L F2 L' B2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 F L' D2 L' U' R F U2 B2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U' R' D F D2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 R' B' U' R2 D' L' U B2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks
1. *D R D F2 L D B' L' U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 F' B' U
*2. *B D2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 F' U' B L' D' F' D L2 U2 R F' L
*3. *U' D2 B' L' U D F' L2 D' F R' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L' U2 R'
*4. *L2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 R U2 L B2 L2 B2 D' B F' D L' F2
*5. *U B2 U2 R2 B2 F U2 F' R2 L' F' L' B R2 B' D2 U' F L

*Curvy Copter
1. * UL UF UB UR UF UB UL UB UR UB UL UF LB UL UB LB UB RF UF UR RF UF UR RF UR RB UB UL UF LF UF UL UB RB UR UB DR RF RB DB DR UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF DL LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UR+2 RF UR-2 DL+2 DB RB+ DL-2 DF+ DR+2 DF DR RB+
*2. * UF UB UR UF UL UB UR UL UB UR UL UF UR UF UL RF UF UR UB UL UB LB UL UF UB LB UB RB UB UR UF LF UF UL UF UR UL UB UR UB RB UR DB DL DB LB DL DR RF RB DB UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF LB+2 UB UR+ UF LB-2 DB-2 RB+2 DL LF+2 DB- DF+
*3. * UR UF UL UF UL UB UR UL UF UR UB UL UB UR UB RF UR UB UL UF UB LB UL RF UF UR UF UR RB LF UF UR UL RF RB UR RB LF UL UB DL LB UB LF DL DR DB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR DF UB+ UR UB- DL+ DF RF+2 DL
*4. * UB UR UB UR UF UB UR UL UF UB UL LB UL UB UR LB UL UB LB RF UR UF UR UF UR UB UL RB UB UR UF RB UB UR UF LF UF RF UF DL DR DB DR DF LF UL UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ DF UL+2 UF UL-2 DR+2 RB UB+ DR-2 RF+ UR+2 UB UR UB+2 UR+2 LB+ DB+
*5. * UL UF UR UL UB UL UF UR UL LB UB RF UR UB UL UF LB UL UB UR UF UR RF RB UR RF UR RF UF RB LF UL UB RB DB LB RB DB DL DF LF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ LB+ UL-2 RF+2 DR-2

*Face-Turning Octahedron
1. *R' BR' F' D' F D BR R' F' R' BR' F' D' F D BR R' F' R F L R' L F R' U' F' U' R' F L R' BR' R D' L BL' L R
*2. *U' L U B BL L BL' L' B' L U L' U' L' U' L U' L' U' R' U R' U F L' F' R F' L' BL' D B' BR' L D' L'
*3. *F R U R' U' F' U L' U' L U L U L' U' L U L' U R' L' U' L U' L R' L' F' R' L' BR' B' BR' U R' BL' F'
*4. *BR' F' D' F D BR F R' F R' F R F U F L F' L' U' F' R' L' R F L' F L' R L' F' U B' L F BL' BR F' U BL'
*5. *R F' R BR' D BR D' F' BR R' BR' R F R F' R' F' R' F L U R U' F U' R' L U L U' BL U' BL D R D'


----------



## ichcubegerne (Jan 15, 2021)

GZ to @Jacck for getting 4th place in overall solves


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 19, 2021)

Results for week 2: Congratulations to OriginalUsername, ichcubegerne, and cuberkid10!

*2x2x2*(131)
1.  1.27 Charles Jerome
2.  1.33 Legomanz
3.  1.45 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  1.62 OriginalUsername
5.  1.64 Luke Garrett
6.  1.82 ExultantCarn
7.  1.83 BrianJ
8.  1.95 Zeke Mackay
9.  2.09 oliver sherlock
10.  2.14 sean_cut4
11.  2.15 MrKuba600
12.  2.19 Rubadcar
13.  2.23 KardTrickKid_YT
14.  2.32 NarenRameshB
15.  2.40 Boris McCoy
16.  2.41 el3ctr0CuberZZ
17.  2.46 quing
18.  2.55 Micah Morrison
19.  2.58 Brendyn Dunagan
19.  2.58 Rafaello
21.  2.59 Christopher Fandrich
22.  2.62 JChambers13
23.  2.64 Logan2017DAYR01
24.  2.65 BradenTheMagician
25.  2.74 G2013
26.  2.77 HawaiiLife745
27.  2.80 Sjviray
27.  2.80 mihnea3000
29.  2.83 tJardigradHe
30.  2.95 cuberkid10
31.  3.05 Dream Cubing
31.  3.05 Cale S
33.  3.09 Liam Wadek
34.  3.12 Triangles_are_cubers
35.  3.13 ElyasCubing
36.  3.18 sigalig
37.  3.23 MartinN13
38.  3.30 DNF_Cuber
39.  3.31 MaksymilianMisiak
39.  3.31 Antto Pitkänen
39.  3.31 VIBE_ZT
42.  3.35 BMcCl1
43.  3.44 Dylan Swarts
44.  3.46 Jonah Jarvis
45.  3.48 midnightcuberx
46.  3.61 abhijat
47.  3.66 jihu1011
48.  3.67 DGCubes
49.  3.70 Peter Preston
50.  3.72 KrokosB
51.  3.73 jaysammey777
52.  3.77 the dnf master
53.  3.83 ichcubegerne
54.  3.90 FaLoL
55.  3.93 d2polld
56.  4.02 MCuber
57.  4.05 50ph14
58.  4.10 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
59.  4.11 Fred Lang
60.  4.25 tommyo11
61.  4.29 vishwasankarcubing
62.  4.35 Manatee 10235
63.  4.40 Sub1Hour
64.  4.45 BenChristman1
65.  4.46 NintendoCuber
66.  4.59 MattP98
67.  4.62 Ali161102
67.  4.62 Heewon Seo
69.  4.63 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
70.  4.69 Delta Phi
71.  4.73 Raymos Castillo
72.  4.74 xyzzy
73.  4.75 CodingCuber
74.  4.90 ScaryTurtle
75.  5.09 John Benwell
76.  5.13 redrubix2009
77.  5.15 Oli_H
78.  5.20 Li Xiang
79.  5.22 Gnome
80.  5.27 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
81.  5.30 Kacper Jędrzejuk
82.  5.52 porkyp10
83.  5.53 wearephamily1719
84.  5.58 breadears
85.  5.76 Bilbo7
86.  5.81 Findnf
87.  5.89 nevinscph
88.  5.97 sondreboy1
88.  5.97 KarlMarcus11
90.  5.99 drpfisherman
91.  6.15 HippieCuber
92.  6.19 CaptainCuber
93.  6.20 TheSlykrCubr
94.  6.25 PingPongCuber
95.  6.34 IMCubing
96.  6.40 feli.cubes
97.  6.47 LittleLumos
97.  6.47 White KB
99.  6.48 Lewis
100.  6.52 nico_german_cuber
101.  6.53 Pfannkuchener
102.  6.54 ImmolatedMarmoset
103.  6.66 Mike Hughey
104.  6.99 anna4f
105.  7.18 edd_dib
106.  7.52 TaliwangCube
107.  7.61 Jrg
108.  7.83 Rubika-37-021204
109.  7.85 123tacocat321
110.  8.24 RyanSoh
111.  8.32 DodusNet
112.  8.64 Paul.Mz
113.  8.89 benthecuber
114.  9.14 sporteisvogel
115.  9.39 Travelingyoyokid
116.  9.54 seungju choi
117.  9.64 Goodoldcuber
118.  9.75 thomas.sch
119.  9.86 MrOrungUtan
120.  10.22 Jacck
121.  10.45 FanousekCZSK
122.  10.57 cubeyinnit
123.  10.91 KP-20359
124.  11.39 Habsen
125.  12.74 flyingk
126.  12.94 superkitkat106
127.  13.67 arbivara
128.  13.82 Joshua smith the cuber
129.  15.26 Curtis
130.  16.87 MatsBergsten
131.  DNF Bruh


*3x3x3*(177)
1.  6.13 Luke Garrett
2.  7.08 Micah Morrison
3.  7.26 gottagitgud


Spoiler



4.  7.52 Christopher Fandrich
5.  7.65 Khairur Rachim
6.  7.82 Charles Jerome
7.  7.90 OriginalUsername
8.  7.99 riz3ndrr 
9.  8.00 tJardigradHe
10.  8.08 Zeke Mackay
11.  8.10 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
12.  8.11 Jonah Jarvis
13.  8.24 Heewon Seo
14.  8.32 Legomanz
15.  8.34 Adam Chodyniecki
16.  8.39 el3ctr0CuberZZ
17.  8.45 BrianJ
18.  8.52 Rubadcar
19.  8.70 ichcubegerne
20.  8.74 cuberkid10
21.  8.78 fun at the joy
22.  8.84 ExultantCarn
23.  8.89 Manatee 10235
24.  8.98 HawaiiLife745
24.  8.98 PratikKhannaSkewb
26.  9.00 thecubingwizard
27.  9.06 PokeCubes
28.  9.24 BradenTheMagician
29.  9.42 KardTrickKid_YT
30.  9.45 sean_cut4
31.  9.52 Sjviray
32.  9.56 JChambers13
33.  9.78 Brendyn Dunagan
34.  9.80 TheKravCuber
35.  9.81 2017LAMB06
35.  9.81 MCuber
37.  9.88 Liam Wadek
38.  9.94 Dream Cubing
39.  10.03 jihu1011
40.  10.14 vishwasankarcubing
41.  10.16 G2013
42.  10.22 MrKuba600
43.  10.24 DGCubes
44.  10.25 FaLoL
45.  10.27 BMcCl1
46.  10.28 Keenan Johnson
47.  10.35 sideedmain
48.  10.58 JLSH
49.  10.72 NarenRameshB
50.  10.75 Nina Pawlak
51.  10.76 Logan2017DAYR01
52.  10.90 abhijat
53.  10.91 turtwig
54.  10.97 Rafaello
55.  10.98 jaysammey777
55.  10.98 VJW
57.  11.14 Cale S
58.  11.22 ElyasCubing
59.  11.23 sigalig
60.  11.30 Fred Lang
61.  11.31 wearephamily1719
62.  11.35 João Vinicius
63.  11.37 abunickabhi
64.  11.44 MattP98
64.  11.44 tommyo11
66.  11.50 20luky3
67.  11.67 d2polld
68.  11.72 Imran Rahman
69.  11.77 nico_german_cuber
70.  11.86 RedstoneTim
71.  12.06 Raymos Castillo
72.  12.08 Keroma12
73.  12.25 Oli_H
74.  12.30 quing
75.  12.51 midnightcuberx
76.  12.73 lumes2121
77.  12.83 Dylan Swarts
78.  12.89 xyzzy
79.  12.92 sondreboy1
80.  12.97 Boris McCoy
80.  12.97 oliver sherlock
82.  13.04 MaksymilianMisiak
83.  13.05 Natemophi
84.  13.11 Sub1Hour
85.  13.27 ican97
86.  13.53 jake.levine
87.  13.59 the dnf master
88.  13.84 trangium
89.  13.87 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
90.  13.88 ScaryTurtle
91.  13.94 hyperbannanas
92.  13.97 Kacper Jędrzejuk
93.  14.02 50ph14
94.  14.03 porkyp10
95.  14.14 pizzacrust
96.  14.22 BenChristman1
97.  14.30 Peter Preston
98.  14.33 nevinscph
99.  14.44 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
99.  14.44 Pfannkuchener
101.  14.67 breadears
102.  14.75 revaldoah
103.  14.81 drpfisherman
104.  14.87 pjk
105.  14.88 TheSlykrCubr
106.  14.94 CaptainCuber
107.  15.06 NintendoCuber
108.  15.19 CodingCuber
109.  15.26 VIBE_ZT
110.  15.37 SpeedyOctahedron
111.  15.39 John Benwell
112.  15.59 edd_dib
113.  15.77 Delta Phi
114.  15.80 NoProblemCubing
115.  15.90 thatkid
116.  15.94 HippieCuber
117.  16.05 Habsen
118.  16.12 ImmolatedMarmoset
119.  16.47 PingPongCuber
120.  16.50 seungju choi
121.  16.54 DNF_Cuber
122.  16.97 Li Xiang
123.  17.07 Ali161102
124.  17.19 Hanif Nirwasita Agly
125.  17.44 Petri Krzywacki
125.  17.44 Triangles_are_cubers
127.  17.57 Bilbo7
128.  17.71 knightron0
129.  18.04 TaliwangCube
130.  18.07 MarkA64
131.  18.33 Mike Hughey
132.  18.40 Heath Flick
133.  18.53 anna4f
134.  18.59 LittleLumos
135.  18.80 joshsailscga
136.  18.87 PCCuber
137.  19.06 White KB
138.  20.26 RyanSoh
139.  20.88 KarlMarcus11
140.  21.67 Goodoldcuber
141.  21.69 Gregsimo84
142.  21.75 Jrg
143.  22.20 Lewis
144.  22.44 ducttapecuber
145.  23.42 benthecuber
146.  23.97 123tacocat321
147.  24.74 Rubika-37-021204
148.  25.01 sporteisvogel
149.  25.24 feli.cubes
150.  25.94 One Wheel
151.  25.96 BrodoTheDodo.
152.  26.06 DodusNet
153.  26.22 filmip
154.  26.90 calotret
155.  27.74 Kai_Valdez
156.  28.26 KP-20359
157.  29.25 IMCubing
158.  30.36 Paul.Mz
159.  31.60 Emily
160.  31.78 AADITKINGCUBE2021
161.  31.88 Jacck
162.  32.23 flyingk
163.  33.44 Travelingyoyokid
164.  35.26 arbivara
165.  35.61 GT8590
166.  36.78 Jcubing
167.  37.87 superkitkat106
168.  38.60 MatsBergsten
169.  39.22 FanousekCZSK
170.  40.35 Joshua smith the cuber
171.  40.83 Kathy218
172.  43.02 MrOrungUtan
173.  46.16 cuberbutnotacuber
174.  47.04 Justplayingwithx
175.  51.92 JailtonMendes
176.  1:01.42 Curtis
177.  DNF Bruh


*4x4x4*(106)
1.  29.71 cuberkid10
2.  31.14 el3ctr0CuberZZ
3.  31.32 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  31.62 OriginalUsername
5.  31.95 tJardigradHe
6.  32.04 Heewon Seo
7.  32.34 Micah Morrison
8.  33.46 MrKuba600
9.  33.54 Dream Cubing
10.  34.11 Christopher Fandrich
11.  35.63 Manatee 10235
12.  35.89 Luke Garrett
13.  35.90 FaLoL
14.  36.52 BradenTheMagician
15.  36.97 abhijat
16.  37.08 ichcubegerne
17.  37.29 BrianJ
18.  37.70 HawaiiLife745
19.  37.87 Sjviray
20.  38.94 fun at the joy
21.  39.35 Rubadcar
22.  39.97 vishwasankarcubing
23.  40.65 João Vinicius
24.  41.25 MCuber
25.  42.59 Keenan Johnson
26.  42.69 Logan2017DAYR01
27.  43.07 sean_cut4
28.  43.41 Brendyn Dunagan
29.  44.03 sigalig
30.  44.23 jaysammey777
31.  44.66 Zeke Mackay
32.  44.74 Jonah Jarvis
33.  45.41 xyzzy
34.  45.92 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
35.  47.09 Adam Chodyniecki
36.  47.39 KardTrickKid_YT
37.  47.60 Boris McCoy
38.  47.85 wearephamily1719
39.  48.18 MattP98
40.  48.26 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
41.  48.28 quing
42.  48.50 Rafaello
42.  48.50 jake.levine
44.  48.70 nevinscph
45.  49.17 sondreboy1
46.  49.81 MaksymilianMisiak
47.  50.07 Dylan Swarts
48.  51.13 ExultantCarn
49.  51.43 Raymos Castillo
50.  51.99 VJW
51.  52.62 Sub1Hour
52.  52.79 Liam Wadek
53.  52.91 BMcCl1
54.  53.43 abunickabhi
55.  53.83 drpfisherman
56.  53.90 Gnome
57.  54.01 Imran Rahman
58.  54.59 thatkid
59.  54.60 John Benwell
60.  54.75 SpeedyOctahedron
61.  54.86 tommyo11
62.  54.91 nico_german_cuber
63.  54.94 edd_dib
64.  56.17 Nina Pawlak
65.  56.53 Ali161102
66.  56.65 midnightcuberx
67.  57.62 CaptainCuber
68.  57.79 breadears
69.  59.05 Peter Preston
70.  59.37 LittleLumos
71.  1:01.68 ScaryTurtle
72.  1:02.48 PingPongCuber
73.  1:03.89 Pfannkuchener
74.  1:04.93 d2polld
75.  1:07.25 TheKravCuber
76.  1:08.19 Kacper Jędrzejuk
77.  1:08.31 porkyp10
78.  1:09.86 Habsen
79.  1:11.70 Petri Krzywacki
80.  1:11.84 TheSlykrCubr
81.  1:12.55 BenChristman1
82.  1:13.05 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
83.  1:16.95 FishyIshy
84.  1:20.68 Jrg
85.  1:23.58 One Wheel
86.  1:24.76 Lewis
87.  1:25.66 Mike Hughey
88.  1:27.61 Li Xiang
89.  1:28.16 HippieCuber
90.  1:32.42 TaliwangCube
91.  1:38.80 Rubika-37-021204
92.  1:41.11 sporteisvogel
93.  1:42.87 thomas.sch
94.  1:47.19 Goodoldcuber
95.  1:47.84 KP-20359
96.  1:50.41 Jacck
97.  1:52.20 thorsilver
98.  1:52.78 White KB
99.  1:53.90 DodusNet
100.  2:06.44 123tacocat321
101.  2:23.97 MatsBergsten
102.  2:32.09 Paul.Mz
103.  2:35.94 GT8590
104.  3:21.19 Joshua smith the cuber
105.  DNF pizzacrust
105.  DNF Bilbo7


*5x5x5*(79)
1.  54.17 Manatee 10235
2.  57.01 OriginalUsername
3.  58.86 el3ctr0CuberZZ


Spoiler



4.  59.54 tJardigradHe
5.  1:01.21 cuberkid10
6.  1:02.16 Dream Cubing
7.  1:02.51 FaLoL
8.  1:04.16 ichcubegerne
9.  1:05.05 Khairur Rachim
10.  1:07.71 vishwasankarcubing
11.  1:08.44 fun at the joy
12.  1:08.45 MrKuba600
13.  1:10.25 Jonah Jarvis
14.  1:10.41 HawaiiLife745
15.  1:14.64 abhijat
16.  1:14.90 João Vinicius
17.  1:18.23 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
18.  1:20.07 Raymos Castillo
19.  1:22.58 sean_cut4
20.  1:23.27 jake.levine
21.  1:23.72 Adam Chodyniecki
22.  1:24.45 xyzzy
23.  1:24.97 BradenTheMagician
24.  1:25.03 Christopher Fandrich
25.  1:25.63 Sjviray
26.  1:26.12 drpfisherman
27.  1:26.96 VJW
28.  1:27.95 sigalig
29.  1:28.10 jaysammey777
30.  1:29.91 Keenan Johnson
31.  1:30.29 nico_german_cuber
32.  1:31.09 quing
33.  1:31.74 Sub1Hour
34.  1:33.30 MaksymilianMisiak
35.  1:35.27 nevinscph
36.  1:35.47 MattP98
37.  1:37.24 Rafaello
38.  1:41.39 breadears
39.  1:42.13 Pfannkuchener
40.  1:44.19 BMcCl1
41.  1:46.37 Dylan Swarts
42.  1:46.59 CaptainCuber
43.  1:50.06 Peter Preston
44.  1:53.65 tommyo11
45.  1:57.29 John Benwell
46.  1:59.10 PingPongCuber
47.  2:00.19 LittleLumos
48.  2:03.05 thatkid
49.  2:03.63 edd_dib
50.  2:03.99 Ali161102
51.  2:07.53 BenChristman1
52.  2:12.55 d2polld
53.  2:12.57 Habsen
54.  2:13.18 Liam Wadek
55.  2:13.71 revaldoah
56.  2:13.98 Lewis
57.  2:19.65 TheSlykrCubr
58.  2:23.72 One Wheel
59.  2:26.63 Mike Hughey
60.  2:28.76 Jrg
61.  2:31.69 Rubika-37-021204
62.  2:34.84 Li Xiang
63.  2:39.44 Petri Krzywacki
64.  2:49.29 HippieCuber
65.  2:49.69 Jacck
66.  2:50.49 sporteisvogel
67.  2:51.16 Kacper Jędrzejuk
68.  2:56.56 thorsilver
69.  3:02.02 sondreboy1
70.  3:04.03 TaliwangCube
71.  3:19.39 KP-20359
72.  3:44.35 MatsBergsten
73.  4:23.45 Goodoldcuber
74.  6:47.36 Joshua smith the cuber
75.  8:37.97 Paul.Mz
76.  DNF MartinN13
76.  DNF Boris McCoy
76.  DNF Bilbo7
76.  DNF DNF_Cuber


*6x6x6*(37)
1.  1:46.28 Dream Cubing
2.  1:51.80 tJardigradHe
3.  1:55.59 Manatee 10235


Spoiler



4.  1:59.99 cuberkid10
5.  2:00.55 OriginalUsername
6.  2:01.35 ichcubegerne
7.  2:10.25 FaLoL
8.  2:13.83 HawaiiLife745
9.  2:15.25 Keroma12
10.  2:20.17 João Vinicius
11.  2:20.48 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
12.  2:21.48 vishwasankarcubing
13.  2:22.97 jake.levine
14.  2:24.32 drpfisherman
15.  2:28.23 nevinscph
16.  2:33.70 xyzzy
17.  2:37.90 jaysammey777
18.  2:41.55 sean_cut4
19.  2:43.22 MattP98
20.  2:46.42 Liam Wadek
21.  2:49.53 Raymos Castillo
22.  2:50.57 VJW
23.  3:16.24 Pfannkuchener
24.  3:31.87 Rafaello
25.  3:45.88 edd_dib
26.  3:48.47 One Wheel
27.  4:02.45 LittleLumos
28.  4:08.94 CaptainCuber
29.  4:36.86 Habsen
30.  4:41.79 Jrg
31.  4:46.25 Li Xiang
32.  4:49.88 filmip
33.  4:52.05 Rubika-37-021204
34.  4:55.21 sporteisvogel
35.  6:25.12 KP-20359
36.  DNF BenChristman1
36.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(25)
1.  2:16.05 Dream Cubing
2.  2:50.68 ichcubegerne
3.  3:02.71 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  3:11.47 Manatee 10235
5.  3:27.92 drpfisherman
6.  3:43.27 fun at the joy
7.  3:44.27 nevinscph
8.  3:47.28 jake.levine
9.  4:06.66 Raymos Castillo
10.  4:28.43 Liam Wadek
11.  4:55.31 sean_cut4
12.  4:56.86 Pfannkuchener
13.  5:50.42 Rafaello
14.  6:14.00 edd_dib
15.  6:31.39 LittleLumos
16.  6:41.29 Jrg
17.  7:01.74 Rubika-37-021204
18.  7:45.12 Li Xiang
19.  7:58.59 BenChristman1
20.  8:20.32 sporteisvogel
21.  9:07.47 KP-20359
22.  DNF Bilbo7
22.  DNF Boris McCoy
22.  DNF nico_german_cuber
22.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(40)
1.  4.39 Legomanz
2.  4.56 ExultantCarn
3.  4.78 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  5.00 OriginalUsername
5.  5.01 Charles Jerome
6.  8.25 G2013
7.  8.59 sigalig
8.  8.81 MartinN13
9.  9.81 ichcubegerne
10.  10.36 BradenTheMagician
11.  10.52 TipsterTrickster 
12.  11.54 Rafaello
13.  12.28 sean_cut4
14.  12.71 Rubadcar
15.  19.19 Christopher Fandrich
16.  19.90 MattP98
17.  20.12 MaksymilianMisiak
18.  23.48 tommyo11
19.  24.83 jaysammey777
20.  25.19 Mike Hughey
21.  25.37 MatsBergsten
22.  26.95 Sjviray
23.  27.27 BenChristman1
24.  27.92 DNF_Cuber
25.  28.51 nevinscph
26.  31.84 LittleLumos
27.  37.26 openseas
28.  40.60 Jacck
29.  42.39 Pfannkuchener
30.  43.66 Liam Wadek
31.  44.46 PingPongCuber
32.  46.08 Habsen
33.  46.84 TaliwangCube
34.  47.92 Raymos Castillo
35.  50.24 sondreboy1
36.  1:10.64 Delta Phi
37.  1:22.30 drpfisherman
38.  1:33.08 White KB
39.  1:40.32 seungju choi
40.  1:59.43 midnightcuberx


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(34)
1.  18.54 PokeCubes
2.  21.98 sigalig
3.  26.55 G2013


Spoiler



4.  31.51 tommyo11
5.  32.50 ican97
6.  43.22 Bilbo7
7.  44.24 abunickabhi
8.  45.07 Micah Morrison
9.  46.42 MattP98
10.  51.06 revaldoah
11.  52.82 openseas
12.  58.26 MaksymilianMisiak
13.  1:01.15 Dylan Swarts
14.  1:03.65 fun at the joy
15.  1:09.22 nevinscph
16.  1:11.47 jaysammey777
17.  1:25.66 Khairur Rachim
18.  1:30.35 TaliwangCube
19.  1:37.19 MatsBergsten
20.  1:48.84 Mike Hughey
21.  1:54.79 filmip
22.  2:10.69 Habsen
23.  2:14.82 BradenTheMagician
24.  2:16.83 Pfannkuchener
25.  2:27.47 LittleLumos
26.  2:34.92 Liam Wadek
27.  2:44.17 Rafaello
28.  3:11.36 Jacck
29.  3:43.65 drpfisherman
30.  DNF sean_cut4
30.  DNF anna4f
30.  DNF Delta Phi
30.  DNF ichcubegerne
30.  DNF BenChristman1


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(13)
1.  2:31.57 sigalig
2.  3:07.47 Bilbo7
3.  3:38.27 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  5:01.38 nevinscph
5.  6:30.60 Micah Morrison
6.  6:52.11 openseas
7.  9:11.99 Jacck
8.  DNF MatsBergsten
8.  DNF tommyo11
8.  DNF LittleLumos
8.  DNF Takafumi Sakakibara
8.  DNF filmip
8.  DNF MattP98


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  10:36.90 nevinscph
2.  15:57.22 LittleLumos
3.  17:48.12 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  38:40.72 PingPongCuber
5.  DNF Pfannkuchener
5.  DNF Jacck
5.  DNF Takafumi Sakakibara


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  34:00.59 Jacck
2.  45:07.96 LittleLumos
3.  DNF nevinscph
3.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  52:49.15 Jacck
2.  DNF nevinscph
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(12)
1.  59/64 60:00 sigalig
2.  28/34 58:55 Keroma12
3.  12/12 41:44 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  13/16 57:50 Ali161102
5.  8/8 29:31 MaksymilianMisiak
6.  7/9 52:33 Takafumi Sakakibara
7.  6/8 53:10 Rafaello
8.  4/5 23:14 MatsBergsten
9.  3/4 16:07 Jacck
10.  2/4 14:23 filmip
11.  1/4 18:45 Pfannkuchener
11.  10/25 60:00 Dylan Swarts


*3x3x3 one-handed*(92)
1.  10.49 Khairur Rachim
2.  10.80 TheKravCuber
3.  11.99 riz3ndrr 


Spoiler



4.  12.44 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
5.  12.62 tJardigradHe
6.  12.99 BrianJ
7.  13.08 OriginalUsername
8.  13.24 Luke Garrett
9.  13.78 Charles Jerome
10.  14.05 Micah Morrison
11.  14.30 2017LAMB06
12.  15.06 midnightcuberx
13.  15.24 ichcubegerne
14.  15.72 MrKuba600
15.  16.12 Dream Cubing
16.  16.19 sean_cut4
17.  16.36 cuberkid10
18.  16.38 turtwig
19.  16.95 Rubadcar
20.  16.96 mihnea3000
21.  17.07 HawaiiLife745
22.  17.86 Heewon Seo
23.  18.74 BradenTheMagician
24.  18.78 RedstoneTim
25.  18.80 vishwasankarcubing
26.  18.84 jaysammey777
27.  19.05 abunickabhi
28.  19.06 Brendyn Dunagan
29.  19.12 NarenRameshB
30.  19.30 ExultantCarn
31.  19.49 FaLoL
32.  19.51 xyzzy
33.  19.55 Manatee 10235
34.  19.88 MCuber
35.  20.42 sigalig
36.  20.69 nico_german_cuber
37.  21.71 Sjviray
38.  22.24 sideedmain
39.  22.43 edd_dib
40.  22.61 revaldoah
41.  22.82 quing
42.  22.93 Boris McCoy
43.  23.05 d2polld
44.  23.40 DGCubes
45.  23.44 Liam Wadek
46.  23.62 MaksymilianMisiak
47.  24.07 ican97
48.  24.09 Jonah Jarvis
49.  24.18 drpfisherman
49.  24.18 Rafaello
51.  24.19 Oli_H
52.  24.22 BMcCl1
53.  24.43 Dylan Swarts
54.  24.55 Sub1Hour
55.  24.63 NoProblemCubing
56.  25.60 MattP98
57.  25.96 VJW
58.  26.64 PingPongCuber
59.  26.70 abhijat
60.  26.93 Raymos Castillo
61.  27.80 DNF_Cuber
62.  28.47 Peter Preston
63.  28.57 ScaryTurtle
64.  28.92 nevinscph
65.  30.33 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
66.  30.44 tommyo11
67.  31.50 TaliwangCube
68.  32.15 joshsailscga
69.  32.62 porkyp10
70.  32.69 Ali161102
71.  34.52 sondreboy1
72.  34.98 Pfannkuchener
73.  35.74 NintendoCuber
74.  36.41 RyanSoh
75.  37.20 BenChristman1
76.  37.31 breadears
77.  38.23 TheSlykrCubr
78.  38.93 Li Xiang
79.  40.19 LittleLumos
80.  41.42 White KB
81.  41.61 Kacper Jędrzejuk
82.  43.59 Mike Hughey
83.  43.64 Goodoldcuber
84.  54.60 sporteisvogel
85.  57.97 Jacck
86.  58.21 seungju choi
87.  1:02.90 Paul.Mz
88.  1:10.75 calotret
89.  1:15.77 Rubika-37-021204
90.  3:06.80 MatsBergsten
91.  DNF Triangles_are_cubers
91.  DNF Bilbo7


*3x3x3 With feet*(5)
1.  1:54.13 midnightcuberx
2.  1:57.90 Li Xiang
3.  2:10.11 Rafaello


Spoiler



4.  3:13.01 BenChristman1
5.  3:16.48 Delta Phi


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(10)
1.  30.86 jaysammey777
2.  36.01 ichcubegerne
3.  1:13.33 Rafaello


Spoiler



4.  1:24.11 openseas
5.  1:38.70 CaptainCuber
6.  1:42.47 BenChristman1
7.  1:53.00 drpfisherman
8.  2:43.13 White KB
9.  3:14.32 Li Xiang
10.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(10)
1.  25.00 (25, 26, 24) Cale S
1.  25.00 (25, 25, 25) Mrauo
3.  27.33 (29, 30, 23) jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  37.33 (36, 36, 40) Mike Hughey
5.  48.67 (53, 48, 45) Rafaello
6.  DNF (31, DNF, 33) arbivara
6.  DNF (DNF, 33, 31) xyzzy
6.  DNF (35, 34, DNS) RyanSoh
6.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Delta Phi
6.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) OriEy


*2-3-4 Relay*(48)
1.  41.40 Micah Morrison
2.  44.38 OriginalUsername
3.  45.92 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  46.80 cuberkid10
5.  47.03 Christopher Fandrich
6.  49.98 Khairur Rachim
7.  50.87 Jonah Jarvis
8.  54.30 Dream Cubing
9.  55.38 abhijat
10.  56.09 ichcubegerne
11.  56.12 Sjviray
12.  56.36 BradenTheMagician
13.  56.58 HawaiiLife745
14.  57.62 Manatee 10235
15.  57.85 Brendyn Dunagan
16.  1:00.43 Boris McCoy
17.  1:03.22 jaysammey777
18.  1:04.22 sean_cut4
19.  1:07.07 nevinscph
20.  1:08.03 tommyo11
21.  1:09.18 Rafaello
22.  1:11.69 quing
23.  1:14.76 Peter Preston
24.  1:16.38 BMcCl1
25.  1:17.01 d2polld
26.  1:20.14 drpfisherman
27.  1:20.25 CaptainCuber
28.  1:23.28 MaksymilianMisiak
29.  1:23.44 nico_german_cuber
30.  1:25.00 breadears
31.  1:28.07 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
32.  1:30.70 BenChristman1
33.  1:31.57 Gnome
34.  1:32.99 Pfannkuchener
35.  1:35.01 Kacper Jędrzejuk
36.  1:38.29 Li Xiang
37.  1:46.82 LittleLumos
38.  1:47.80 HippieCuber
39.  1:49.73 Jrg
40.  1:50.97 Mike Hughey
41.  1:55.26 Lewis
42.  2:08.40 sporteisvogel
43.  2:09.16 TaliwangCube
44.  2:24.21 Rubika-37-021204
45.  2:25.82 White KB
46.  2:27.84 123tacocat321
47.  3:14.56 cubeyinnit
48.  3:17.34 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(31)
1.  1:47.42 cuberkid10
2.  1:48.20 OriginalUsername
3.  1:48.62 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  1:55.41 Manatee 10235
5.  1:56.86 ichcubegerne
6.  1:58.87 HawaiiLife745
7.  2:00.93 Jonah Jarvis
8.  2:08.12 fun at the joy
9.  2:11.43 abhijat
10.  2:21.63 Sjviray
11.  2:22.56 jaysammey777
12.  2:24.19 drpfisherman
13.  2:26.75 nevinscph
14.  2:26.97 BradenTheMagician
15.  2:37.45 sean_cut4
16.  2:54.15 BMcCl1
17.  2:58.80 Rafaello
18.  2:59.86 tommyo11
19.  3:10.25 CaptainCuber
20.  3:19.48 Pfannkuchener
21.  3:26.17 LittleLumos
22.  3:36.94 d2polld
23.  3:46.88 Habsen
24.  3:56.94 BenChristman1
25.  4:12.23 Mike Hughey
26.  4:14.07 Jrg
27.  4:15.37 Li Xiang
28.  4:16.36 Lewis
29.  5:34.30 Rubika-37-021204
30.  5:34.44 sporteisvogel
31.  5:47.85 TaliwangCube


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(16)
1.  3:27.96 tJardigradHe
2.  3:39.41 cuberkid10
3.  4:10.63 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  4:15.01 ichcubegerne
5.  5:08.92 nevinscph
6.  5:14.80 drpfisherman
7.  5:55.49 sean_cut4
8.  5:55.60 Rafaello
9.  6:42.79 CaptainCuber
10.  6:54.18 Pfannkuchener
11.  7:40.14 LittleLumos
12.  8:35.26 BenChristman1
13.  9:25.26 Jrg
14.  9:45.48 Li Xiang
15.  10:22.94 Rubika-37-021204
16.  10:31.35 sporteisvogel


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(17)
1.  7:07.65 cuberkid10
2.  7:30.01 ichcubegerne
3.  7:43.86 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  8:00.23 drpfisherman
5.  8:45.00 nevinscph
6.  9:36.05 MaksymilianMisiak
7.  10:15.70 sean_cut4
8.  11:25.71 Pfannkuchener
9.  12:16.71 CaptainCuber
10.  12:28.81 Rafaello
11.  13:01.68 Dylan Swarts
12.  13:38.77 LittleLumos
13.  15:02.49 BenChristman1
14.  17:19.26 Li Xiang
15.  17:31.68 Jrg
16.  18:09.10 Rubika-37-021204
17.  18:46.48 sporteisvogel


*Clock*(55)
1.  4.55 JChambers13
2.  4.60 Yunhooooo
3.  5.49 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  5.83 jaysammey777
5.  6.09 Liam Wadek
6.  6.46 Oli_H
7.  6.51 vishwasankarcubing
8.  6.72 MattP98
9.  7.11 50ph14
10.  7.20 Awder
11.  7.34 ImmolatedMarmoset
12.  7.99 drpfisherman
13.  8.14 cuberkid10
14.  8.25 Charles Jerome
15.  8.65 Gregsimo84
16.  8.87 OriginalUsername
17.  8.92 Cale S
18.  9.11 fun at the joy
19.  9.14 BradenTheMagician
20.  9.70 Li Xiang
21.  10.32 ichcubegerne
22.  10.48 Rafaello
23.  11.04 Manatee 10235
24.  11.09 Logan2017DAYR01
25.  11.28 Raymos Castillo
26.  11.35 sean_cut4
27.  11.82 Triangles_are_cubers
28.  11.86 Zeke Mackay
29.  12.12 Boris McCoy
30.  12.43 Kacper Jędrzejuk
31.  12.44 revaldoah
32.  12.69 quing
33.  12.81 BenChristman1
33.  12.81 Heath Flick
35.  13.19 PingPongCuber
36.  13.36 HawaiiLife745
37.  13.67 RyuKagamine
38.  13.89 wearephamily1719
39.  14.61 Sub1Hour
40.  15.12 White KB
41.  16.20 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
42.  16.56 CrispyCubing
43.  16.69 GT8590
44.  17.03 DNF_Cuber
45.  17.67 tommyo11
46.  19.15 nevinscph
47.  19.27 Mike Hughey
48.  20.17 Jacck
49.  21.06 feli.cubes
50.  21.76 oliver sherlock
51.  22.21 d2polld
52.  27.29 HippieCuber
53.  34.05 sporteisvogel
54.  40.79 Pfannkuchener
55.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(48)
1.  38.45 el3ctr0CuberZZ
2.  39.37 Heewon Seo
3.  47.96 KrokosB


Spoiler



4.  48.35 Khairur Rachim
5.  55.36 MrKuba600
6.  57.54 MCuber
7.  58.41 OriginalUsername
8.  1:00.23 HawaiiLife745
9.  1:03.24 abhijat
10.  1:05.69 BradenTheMagician
11.  1:07.18 jaysammey777
12.  1:08.69 cuberkid10
13.  1:09.09 sean_cut4
14.  1:11.70 ichcubegerne
15.  1:13.49 quing
16.  1:15.30 Boris McCoy
17.  1:15.73 Logan2017DAYR01
18.  1:25.32 Sub1Hour
19.  1:25.58 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
20.  1:27.30 50ph14
21.  1:27.77 seungju choi
22.  1:29.21 PingPongCuber
23.  1:34.12 Liam Wadek
24.  1:34.22 drpfisherman
25.  1:37.31 nevinscph
26.  1:39.42 sigalig
27.  1:40.30 VJW
28.  1:43.75 ImmolatedMarmoset
29.  1:43.95 jake.levine
30.  1:45.36 Delta Phi
31.  1:46.15 Dylan Swarts
32.  1:48.03 Keenan Johnson
33.  1:51.67 Kacper Jędrzejuk
34.  1:52.78 Rafaello
35.  1:53.69 midnightcuberx
36.  1:57.85 MaksymilianMisiak
37.  2:01.95 DNF_Cuber
38.  2:02.59 tommyo11
39.  2:04.94 BenChristman1
40.  2:22.63 d2polld
41.  2:34.25 Mike Hughey
42.  2:46.06 LittleLumos
43.  2:48.23 Paul.Mz
44.  3:03.07 Li Xiang
45.  3:13.31 sporteisvogel
46.  4:39.70 Rubika-37-021204
47.  DNF Bilbo7
47.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(88)
1.  2.22 MrKuba600
2.  2.85 tJardigradHe
3.  2.91 50ph14


Spoiler



4.  2.94 Awder
5.  2.96 DGCubes
6.  3.01 Logan2017DAYR01
7.  3.06 Rafaello
8.  3.22 Heath Flick
9.  3.46 OriginalUsername
10.  3.52 Rubadcar
11.  3.56 Charles Jerome
12.  3.59 BradenTheMagician
13.  3.75 oliver sherlock
14.  3.88 sideedmain
15.  3.99 Christopher Fandrich
16.  4.00 riz3ndrr 
17.  4.05 fun at the joy
18.  4.19 Micah Morrison
18.  4.19 Zeke Mackay
20.  4.31 Luke Garrett
21.  4.40 Liam Wadek
22.  4.73 MCuber
23.  4.74 Boris McCoy
24.  4.77 ExultantCarn
25.  4.78 NoProblemCubing
25.  4.78 ichcubegerne
27.  5.01 VIBE_ZT
28.  5.05 jaysammey777
29.  5.12 Cale S
30.  5.52 tommyo11
31.  5.61 Raymos Castillo
31.  5.61 nico_german_cuber
31.  5.61 wearephamily1719
34.  5.62 Manatee 10235
35.  5.63 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
36.  5.79 cuberkid10
37.  5.81 MattP98
38.  5.86 CaptainCuber
39.  5.93 Nina Pawlak
40.  6.09 Kacper Jędrzejuk
41.  6.10 quing
41.  6.10 MaksymilianMisiak
43.  6.11 Triangles_are_cubers
43.  6.11 HawaiiLife745
45.  6.27 PingPongCuber
46.  6.31 NintendoCuber
47.  6.32 sean_cut4
48.  6.33 Sub1Hour
49.  6.39 Keenan Johnson
50.  6.42 CrispyCubing
51.  6.61 ScaryTurtle
52.  6.68 Lewis
53.  6.86 vishwasankarcubing
54.  7.03 Sjviray
55.  7.17 Dream Cubing
56.  7.19 Mike Hughey
57.  7.26 CodingCuber
58.  7.36 porkyp10
59.  7.41 Li Xiang
60.  7.50 sigalig
61.  7.61 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
62.  7.87 midnightcuberx
63.  7.94 Dylan Swarts
64.  8.40 Brendyn Dunagan
65.  8.98 ImmolatedMarmoset
66.  9.10 topppits
67.  9.38 TaliwangCube
68.  9.89 BenChristman1
69.  9.92 White KB
70.  10.04 sondreboy1
71.  10.78 Joshua smith the cuber
72.  10.82 nevinscph
73.  11.19 feli.cubes
74.  11.82 Paul.Mz
75.  12.04 d2polld
76.  12.63 123tacocat321
77.  12.90 sporteisvogel
78.  13.18 LittleLumos
79.  13.45 DNF_Cuber
80.  14.15 drpfisherman
81.  14.33 Jacck
82.  14.77 KarlMarcus11
82.  14.77 Rubika-37-021204
84.  17.06 GT8590
85.  17.88 flyingk
86.  20.26 superkitkat106
87.  22.35 Jcubing
88.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(69)
1.  6.91 Christopher Fandrich
2.  9.11 BradyCubes08
3.  9.54 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  10.05 Charles Jerome
5.  10.25 riz3ndrr 
6.  10.43 oliver sherlock
7.  10.57 Manatee 10235
8.  10.62 MrKuba600
9.  11.28 Sub1Hour
10.  11.78 Boris McCoy
11.  11.84 Cale S
12.  12.22 Micah Morrison
13.  12.40 cuberkid10
14.  12.48 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
15.  12.63 BrianJ
16.  13.60 20luky3
17.  13.80 sigalig
18.  14.54 BradenTheMagician
19.  14.87 ichcubegerne
20.  14.96 Luke Garrett
21.  15.52 OriginalUsername
22.  16.89 sideedmain
23.  16.90 50ph14
24.  17.18 Peter Preston
24.  17.18 Logan2017DAYR01
26.  17.26 MaksymilianMisiak
27.  17.50 Zeke Mackay
28.  17.97 MCuber
29.  18.61 Rafaello
30.  18.64 NintendoCuber
31.  19.02 Dream Cubing
32.  19.11 sean_cut4
33.  19.19 MattP98
34.  19.60 HawaiiLife745
35.  19.69 ExultantCarn
36.  20.02 Nina Pawlak
37.  20.52 abhijat
38.  21.19 wearephamily1719
39.  21.43 midnightcuberx
40.  21.53 VIBE_ZT
41.  23.00 Liam Wadek
42.  23.12 VJW
43.  24.11 PingPongCuber
44.  24.41 Keenan Johnson
45.  24.58 SpeedyOctahedron
46.  24.75 jaysammey777
47.  26.39 quing
48.  26.85 Kacper Jędrzejuk
49.  27.31 Heath Flick
50.  27.38 Oli_H
51.  27.53 Raymos Castillo
52.  27.99 sondreboy1
53.  28.22 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
54.  29.39 ScaryTurtle
55.  30.79 BenChristman1
56.  31.99 drpfisherman
57.  39.99 Li Xiang
58.  40.07 Mike Hughey
59.  43.23 tommyo11
60.  52.23 nevinscph
61.  55.13 TheKravCuber
62.  55.75 CodingCuber
63.  56.79 CaptainCuber
64.  59.97 sporteisvogel
65.  1:02.13 Jacck
66.  1:03.90 Pfannkuchener
67.  1:05.10 filmip
68.  1:08.96 White KB
69.  2:58.00 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(75)
1.  1.68 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.14 riz3ndrr 
3.  2.33 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  2.83 Cale S
5.  2.92 Charles Jerome
6.  2.97 MrKuba600
7.  3.34 Rubadcar
8.  3.69 OriginalUsername
9.  4.13 Legomanz
10.  4.46 Boris McCoy
11.  4.64 oliver sherlock
12.  4.66 KardTrickKid_YT
13.  4.85 MattP98
14.  4.90 VIBE_ZT
15.  4.98 Brendyn Dunagan
16.  5.05 Luke Garrett
17.  5.12 BradenTheMagician
18.  5.19 50ph14
19.  5.33 Rafaello
20.  5.37 Liam Wadek
21.  5.47 sean_cut4
21.  5.47 Zeke Mackay
23.  5.91 Dream Cubing
24.  5.94 d2polld
25.  5.97 ImmolatedMarmoset
26.  6.22 HawaiiLife745
27.  6.23 Logan2017DAYR01
28.  6.25 Kacper Jędrzejuk
29.  6.29 ichcubegerne
30.  6.45 sideedmain
31.  6.52 MCuber
32.  6.55 cuberkid10
33.  6.75 Triangles_are_cubers
34.  6.79 Micah Morrison
35.  6.96 Sub1Hour
36.  7.25 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
37.  7.29 DGCubes
37.  7.29 Heath Flick
39.  7.53 jaysammey777
40.  7.56 Jcubing
41.  7.69 Raymos Castillo
42.  7.72 NintendoCuber
43.  7.90 midnightcuberx
44.  7.94 FaLoL
45.  8.18 vishwasankarcubing
46.  8.24 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
47.  8.31 MaksymilianMisiak
48.  8.53 drpfisherman
49.  8.55 tommyo11
50.  8.74 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
51.  8.88 Manatee 10235
52.  8.94 Keenan Johnson
53.  9.05 wearephamily1719
54.  9.16 sigalig
55.  9.30 Li Xiang
56.  9.50 quing
57.  11.28 TheKravCuber
58.  11.55 Dylan Swarts
59.  12.61 Lewis
60.  12.74 sondreboy1
61.  13.47 White KB
62.  13.89 CaptainCuber
63.  15.21 PingPongCuber
64.  15.35 thorsilver
65.  15.97 Mike Hughey
66.  17.48 nevinscph
67.  19.17 Rubika-37-021204
68.  20.54 BenChristman1
69.  21.52 Jacck
70.  22.08 VJW
71.  28.34 123tacocat321
72.  29.79 sporteisvogel
73.  31.09 MatsBergsten
74.  31.59 superkitkat106
75.  35.59 Joshua smith the cuber


*Kilominx*(19)
1.  16.68 el3ctr0CuberZZ
2.  22.45 jaysammey777
3.  27.18 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  28.86 BradenTheMagician
5.  30.28 Logan2017DAYR01
6.  35.82 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
7.  36.50 sean_cut4
8.  39.96 CrispyCubing
9.  42.74 quing
10.  46.61 Kacper Jędrzejuk
11.  48.38 Boris McCoy
12.  48.84 drpfisherman
13.  49.99 Lewis
14.  55.66 Rafaello
15.  1:00.39 BenChristman1
16.  1:03.86 Dylan Swarts
17.  1:16.73 edd_dib
18.  1:38.50 ScaryTurtle
19.  3:26.36 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(18)
1.  3:47.90 Heewon Seo
2.  3:51.63 cuberkid10
3.  4:02.76 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  4:34.17 ichcubegerne
5.  4:36.20 fun at the joy
6.  4:46.08 abhijat
7.  5:31.84 Boris McCoy
8.  5:35.02 Raymos Castillo
9.  5:36.66 Rafaello
10.  6:20.15 drpfisherman
11.  6:57.37 PingPongCuber
12.  7:12.09 tommyo11
13.  8:06.13 Kacper Jędrzejuk
14.  8:17.55 BenChristman1
15.  9:24.93 Li Xiang
16.  11:29.28 sporteisvogel
17.  13:55.85 White KB
18.  31:10.03 MatsBergsten


*Redi Cube*(20)
1.  8.73 Awder
2.  9.80 BMcCl1
3.  12.46 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  13.73 Rafaello
5.  15.55 edd_dib
6.  15.96 vishwasankarcubing
7.  16.54 ichcubegerne
8.  17.48 cuberkid10
9.  17.67 Heath Flick
10.  19.62 drpfisherman
11.  20.84 PingPongCuber
12.  21.87 Logan2017DAYR01
13.  22.27 jaysammey777
14.  22.91 Raymos Castillo
15.  25.33 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
16.  30.80 Mike Hughey
17.  31.68 BenChristman1
18.  37.92 Rubika-37-021204
19.  44.26 Jacck
20.  1:05.45 sporteisvogel


*Master Pyraminx*(11)
1.  28.53 ichcubegerne
2.  42.23 Lewis
3.  47.05 Rafaello


Spoiler



4.  49.08 drpfisherman
5.  52.82 Mike Hughey
6.  57.47 jaysammey777
7.  1:05.97 PingPongCuber
8.  1:15.70 Jacck
9.  1:22.13 One Wheel
10.  1:23.84 Raymos Castillo
11.  1:42.82 sporteisvogel


*15 Puzzle*(11)
1.  11.17 quing
2.  23.45 ichcubegerne
3.  24.60 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  24.88 Rafaello
5.  25.33 PingPongCuber
6.  26.36 drpfisherman
7.  26.81 Li Xiang
8.  27.88 jaysammey777
9.  36.88 Pfannkuchener
10.  38.69 BenChristman1
11.  45.86 MatsBergsten


*Speed Fewest Moves*(3)
1.  65.37 Delta Phi
2.  DNF BenChristman1
2.  DNF Triangles_are_cubers

*Mirror Blocks*(12)
1.  18.10 Valken
2.  19.42 BradenTheMagician
3.  22.37 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  34.62 edd_dib
5.  46.94 quing
6.  54.89 MaksymilianMisiak
7.  55.74 Lewis
8.  56.66 Paul.Mz
9.  1:15.10 drpfisherman
10.  1:21.16 BenChristman1
11.  1:21.32 White KB
12.  1:31.90 jaysammey777


*Curvy Copter*(5)
1.  4:44.81 thomas.sch
2.  5:36.88 jaysammey777
3.  5:58.55 drpfisherman


Spoiler



4.  DNF Mike Hughey
4.  DNF Lewis


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(20)
1.  22.50 HawaiiLife745
2.  25.05 cuberkid10
3.  25.63 TipsterTrickster 


Spoiler



4.  29.00 edd_dib
5.  29.53 SpeedyOctahedron
6.  35.92 vishwasankarcubing
7.  50.33 Kit Clement
8.  51.73 Peter Preston
9.  1:10.95 Tx789
10.  1:13.25 Zachary White
11.  1:18.82 drpfisherman
12.  1:33.04 BradenTheMagician
13.  2:00.32 jaysammey777
14.  2:03.23 Zeke Mackay
15.  2:54.80 kits_
16.  3:16.19 Mike Hughey
17.  5:00.48 Logan2017DAYR01
18.  8:04.58 fun at the joy
19.  9:41.93 Jacck
20.  10:59.97 ichcubegerne



*Contest results*(204)
1.  1090 OriginalUsername
2.  1081 ichcubegerne
3.  1005 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  938 Rafaello
5.  935 BradenTheMagician
6.  908 sean_cut4
7.  887 jaysammey777
8.  838 HawaiiLife745
9.  802 Manatee 10235
10.  797 MrKuba600
11.  782 Khairur Rachim
12.  770 Micah Morrison
13.  761 Dream Cubing
14.  711 Liam Wadek
15.  707 tJardigradHe
16.  704 Charles Jerome
17.  699 sigalig
18.  695 Boris McCoy
19.  684 Luke Garrett
20.  678 Christopher Fandrich
21.  677 drpfisherman
22.  660 nevinscph
23.  650 MattP98
24.  643 MaksymilianMisiak
25.  641 vishwasankarcubing
26.  637 Rubadcar
27.  633 quing
28.  618 Logan2017DAYR01
29.  612 Brendyn Dunagan
30.  608 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
31.  605 Zeke Mackay
32.  595 Sjviray
33.  587 abhijat
34.  585 fun at the joy
35.  582 tommyo11
35.  582 MCuber
35.  582 Raymos Castillo
38.  567 ExultantCarn
39.  547 el3ctr0CuberZZ
40.  535 Heewon Seo
40.  535 BrianJ
42.  531 Jonah Jarvis
43.  530 FaLoL
44.  528 Sub1Hour
45.  492 BenChristman1
46.  487 riz3ndrr 
47.  486 Cale S
48.  470 Dylan Swarts
49.  457 midnightcuberx
50.  446 oliver sherlock
50.  446 d2polld
50.  446 50ph14
53.  444 BMcCl1
54.  442 PingPongCuber
55.  425 DGCubes
56.  424 Kacper Jędrzejuk
57.  414 xyzzy
57.  414 KardTrickKid_YT
59.  413 Legomanz
60.  400 nico_german_cuber
61.  398 TheSpicyBlueFlamingo
62.  396 Li Xiang
63.  395 Keenan Johnson
64.  384 Pfannkuchener
65.  383 wearephamily1719
65.  383 Peter Preston
67.  378 LittleLumos
68.  376 CaptainCuber
69.  372 VJW
70.  370 sideedmain
71.  355 Mike Hughey
72.  335 edd_dib
73.  329 G2013
74.  328 sondreboy1
75.  327 VIBE_ZT
76.  320 NarenRameshB
77.  318 JChambers13
78.  312 TheKravCuber
79.  310 João Vinicius
80.  308 jake.levine
81.  306 Adam Chodyniecki
82.  301 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
83.  294 Triangles_are_cubers
84.  292 NintendoCuber
85.  289 ScaryTurtle
86.  287 Oli_H
87.  281 abunickabhi
88.  268 Nina Pawlak
89.  265 Ali161102
90.  262 DNF_Cuber
90.  262 breadears
92.  250 Jacck
93.  246 ImmolatedMarmoset
94.  240 Lewis
95.  236 Heath Flick
96.  234 porkyp10
97.  233 PratikKhannaSkewb
98.  232 2017LAMB06
99.  229 jihu1011
100.  228 MatsBergsten
101.  226 revaldoah
102.  222 ElyasCubing
103.  221 John Benwell
104.  220 TaliwangCube
105.  211 sporteisvogel
106.  207 turtwig
107.  205 White KB
108.  201 Habsen
109.  200 Keroma12
110.  199 MartinN13
111.  197 Rubika-37-021204
111.  197 Bilbo7
113.  196 TheSlykrCubr
113.  196 Fred Lang
113.  196 PokeCubes
116.  195 Delta Phi
117.  186 Jrg
118.  184 ican97
118.  184 RedstoneTim
120.  183 mihnea3000
121.  180 CodingCuber
122.  178 gottagitgud
123.  176 the dnf master
124.  175 NoProblemCubing
125.  173 20luky3
126.  171 SpeedyOctahedron
127.  170 HippieCuber
128.  167 Imran Rahman
129.  158 Awder
130.  156 thatkid
131.  155 thecubingwizard
132.  147 BradyCubes08
133.  134 KrokosB
134.  133 JLSH
135.  129 seungju choi
136.  128 Gnome
137.  110 Petri Krzywacki
138.  109 Paul.Mz
138.  109 One Wheel
140.  105 lumes2121
141.  103 RyanSoh
142.  101 Goodoldcuber
143.  98 123tacocat321
143.  98 Natemophi
145.  97 feli.cubes
146.  96 KarlMarcus11
147.  94 Antto Pitkänen
148.  93 trangium
149.  92 pizzacrust
150.  90 hyperbannanas
151.  87 KP-20359
152.  86 anna4f
153.  83 Gregsimo84
154.  81 openseas
155.  77 pjk
156.  75 joshsailscga
157.  73 filmip
158.  71 CrispyCubing
159.  64 DodusNet
160.  63 IMCubing
161.  58 Joshua smith the cuber
161.  58 redrubix2009
163.  57 TipsterTrickster 
163.  57 benthecuber
163.  57 Jcubing
163.  57 Hanif Nirwasita Agly
167.  56 Yunhooooo
168.  53 knightron0
169.  51 MarkA64
170.  48 Findnf
171.  46 GT8590
172.  45 PCCuber
172.  45 thorsilver
174.  44 thomas.sch
175.  41 Takafumi Sakakibara
176.  39 arbivara
177.  37 ducttapecuber
177.  37 Travelingyoyokid
179.  36 calotret
180.  34 flyingk
181.  31 superkitkat106
182.  30 BrodoTheDodo.
183.  28 FishyIshy
184.  26 Kai_Valdez
185.  25 topppits
185.  25 FanousekCZSK
187.  24 MrOrungUtan
188.  22 Emily
189.  21 RyuKagamine
189.  21 AADITKINGCUBE2021
191.  19 Mrauo
192.  18 Kit Clement
193.  16 cubeyinnit
193.  16 Tx789
195.  15 Valken
195.  15 Zachary White
197.  12 OriEy
198.  10 Kathy218
198.  10 Curtis
198.  10 kits_
201.  8 cuberbutnotacuber
202.  7 Justplayingwithx
202.  7 Bruh
204.  6 JailtonMendes


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2021)

204 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 98!

That means our winner this week is *2017LAMB06!* Congratulations!!


----------

